# What Are You Really Prepping For??



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I know that all of us are preparing for an event that we feel will be the cause of TEOTWAWKI (The End Of The World As We Know It) but would like to get a good read on which event worries us the most. In some cases we might be preparing for more than one event but only vote for the one that you are the most concerned about. Mine is the breakdown of moral and civil fiber due to world economic failure. What's you biggest concern??


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Pretty much economic failure, resulting in strikes by workers, which will start the ball rolling, no food deliveries to supermarkets etc etc etc

Food and water are my main preps, non electric lighting, coms (just a wind up radio) , wood burner with plenty of fuel and chopping equipment.

Yup, imagine something happens, and the supermarket shelves are empty within a few hours, imagine turning on your tap and nothing coming out, scarey and deadly scenarios.


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I think economic collapse is our most prevalent danger. Every time I go to the grocery store or to fill up a vehicle the price jumps are very frightening. Investing in food is better than investing in the stock market. 
Of course, we prepare for possible disasters in our area, forest fires, drought, blizzards, earthquakes. 
All the major casastrophies like, Yellowstone, Nuclear bombs, a major solar flare, or a sudden pole shift, pretty much leave us SOL anyway.
We are storing food, water, fuel, wood, and trying to get as much debt paid off as possible. We are also putting some passive solar projects and wind generators. 
All anyone can do is be as prepared as possible, and pray for the best.


----------



## dontlookatme (Apr 12, 2012)

i am preparing for two things. my main one is hurricane. i need to store food water and power supply. i live in houston and seen my share of hurricanes. my parents house is the safest imo. it is well insulated and well fortified. the house i live in i wouldnt want to stay but will if i need to. on the last hurricane we had enough food and water to last us 2 weeks for up to 20 people. the second thing i'm getting prepared for is anything. when shtf or teotwawki. i just got a shed that i will start storing water and food. i will also dig holes in my backyard to hide and store items that i can go get later on.


----------



## Schutzengel (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I live in florida... I am prepping for hurricane season, but beyond that, I dont think $2,000,000,000,000 in debt a year is a sustainable model for an economy... eventually the check will come due, and we dont have enough in our bank account to cover it. when that happens all of our debtors will call in their loans and we will be up a creek without a paddle... and sadly there will be no biomass digester to help give us some benefit from being up THAT creek.


----------



## whyspers (Apr 10, 2012)

There are so many things that could go wrong at any given moment. Take your pick. I think economic meltdown is currently the most likely scenario to happen anytime soon. Also of great concern to me is the #4 Fuel Pool at Fukushima. If it suffers anymore damage, it will affect all of us. There is nothing I can do to prepare for that, because I don't have that kind of money. I just say a brief prayer every time my earthquake app goes off telling me there was a 4.2 or a 5.1 quake 30 or 90 miles from Fukushima.

The Top Short-Term Threat to Humanity: The Fuel Pools of Fukushima http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2012...-to-humanity-the-fuel-pools-of-fukushima.html A quote from the article: "Anti-nuclear physician Dr. Helen Caldicott says that if fuel pool 4 collapses, she will evacuate her family from Boston and move them to the Southern Hemisphere. This is an especially dramatic statement given that the West Coast is much more directly in the path of Fukushima radiation than the East Coast."

A Visual Tour of the Fuel Pools of Fukushima http://www.zerohedge.com/contributed/2012-15-15/visual-tour-fuel-pools-fukushima


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

whyspers said:


> There are so many things that could go wrong at any given moment. Take your pick. I think economic meltdown is currently the most likely scenario to happen anytime soon. Also of great concern to me is the #4 Fuel Pool at Fukushima. If it suffers anymore damage, it will affect all of us. There is nothing I can do to prepare for that, because I don't have that kind of money. I just say a brief prayer every time my earthquake app goes off telling me there was a 4.2 or a 5.1 quake 30 or 90 miles from Fukushima.
> 
> The Top Short-Term Threat to Humanity: The Fuel Pools of Fukushima http://www.washingtonsblog.com/2012...-to-humanity-the-fuel-pools-of-fukushima.html A quote from the article: "Anti-nuclear physician Dr. Helen Caldicott says that if fuel pool 4 collapses, she will evacuate her family from Boston and move them to the Southern Hemisphere. This is an especially dramatic statement given that the West Coast is much more directly in the path of Fukushima radiation than the East Coast."
> 
> A Visual Tour of the Fuel Pools of Fukushima http://www.zerohedge.com/contributed/2012-15-15/visual-tour-fuel-pools-fukushima


Scary times for the old world. Thanks for the links.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

C5GUY One thing I did to prepare for an event like Fukushima was to stock up on potasium iodide 130mg. It saturates the thyroids and blocks nuclear iodides from entering the thyroids. The people around Chernoble were given this and they survived, people further away were not given this and died of thyroid cancer. I got 140 doses for around 24 bucks on fleabay. I'm not a doctor so don't take this as gospel but it is something you could check into.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Zombie Apoc all the way. That's what people will act like when the stores have no food for them, the will literally tear you apart for your food.


----------



## ZGF (May 25, 2012)

It's really interesting that so many people are going for the "economic meltdown" option. That's where my vote went too.

I think no matter what your politics, beliefs, and location right now... everyone is getting the feeling that the world market is going nowhere good.


----------



## stickboy (Jun 20, 2012)

*Socio-economic* collapse is inevitable. Folks will have some *tough* decisions to make in the next few years. We prepare and learn the _right skills_ now and find out what we are personally made of.

Want a new prepping angle? Check out my blog. Evil Preppers


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Sadly I agree the current worldwide economic conditions all point to a soon to come event/s that will we will all have to face even in America. The scary part to me is the fact that 98% of the people here just think that our government will always take care of them and if not Walmart will.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think the world will fall into economic collapse just the U.S. and maybe Europe producer nations are lending money to consumer nations to buy the goods the producer nation made. you cannot spend your way to wealth. the reason prices are going up is because of "stimulus" the goverment trying prop up another bubble like the the dot.com bubble and the housing bubble this doesn't work the bust that comes after the boom is worse the bigger the bubble. There were several depressions in the past before the great depression they usually were mild and lasted between 6-18 months like the depression of 1920, the 1929 "great depression" was make "GREAT" by goverment intevention. The "new deal" was alot of goverment spending that actually wasted resources that prolonged the problem. Roosevelt is seen by Austrian Economist as one of the worst presidents in history, because of uncontolled spending, starting S.S. knowing it wouldn't work but would create a breadbasket of voters for the Democ party, think about it the slaughtered lots of cattle raise the price of meat to help farmers but is it a good idea when people can't afford to buy meat at the price before the rise, or pay farmers subsidies NOT to grow too much corn or wheat so the price doesn't fall? it seems there was a small depression arising president Hoover acted to intervent in the free market and then Roosevelt continued the proccess that prolonged and make the depression worse like Bush starting the "stimulus" after the housing bubble and then with Obamas even bigger debt spending for "quantitative easing" New Deal = QE 1 & 2 thats is why we are still in a ressesion or as Austrians econ. call a inflated depression and that is why it is lasting so long and getting worse. we are making more dollars but buying less


----------



## stickboy (Jun 20, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> I don't think the world will fall into economic collapse just the U.S. and maybe Europe


That's a pretty good part of the world...lol. It's a global crisis right now. Only nations like China, India, Venezuela and Iran are doing good. And none of them really have any good reasons to want to help us.


----------



## Dreams (Mar 27, 2012)

What I am doing is prepping for everything possible.. yes I know, it might be a waste, yet it might not.. This is my thing.. you can prep for one thing.. but one thing usually leads to another. "Economic melt down" eventually leads to dirty people, no health care, carnage of some degree due to chaos etc... leads to disease.. etc etc..

I have actually been working on a master list for bugging in and bugging out. I am taking a list of items event specific, and combining them.. most items are similar if not exact.. so combined, you are actually only adding a few extra items. I think I mentioned before I am slight ocd.. lol

I just want to be prepared for anything and everything.. down to rescue boats, paddles in case of a flood. I might be a bit overboard, but well, thats just me.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I went with the breakdown of "law."

There have been lots of areas in the USA where rioters try to burn every thing to make a statement. It doesn't last long, even during the 1970 riots in my college home of Madison. However, even then there were police or area soldiers who didn't let the idea go for very long. In Madison I believe the burning took a day or two, but after that the rioters settled for dumpsters.

The rioters found out that the Madison police had been stashing *old cars* for years and getting the engines running. When the first Molotov Cocktail hit the streets there were arrests by the dozen.

I paid my way for college, and I could see the Humanities Building from my porch. I could see it, I just couldn't get there. After all, I looked just like every other Madison college student...


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

The power grid can die for many reasons, not just EMP.

Hackers are another possibility.

Many years ago most of the NW had a couple day outage just because a squirrel electrocuted himself on a power line and a faulty switch caused a cascading failure. 

Given who is in power, I could even see the government crashing part of the grid on purpose (with a cover story) so they could move troops into a region to "deal with dissenters". . .


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

stickboy said:


> That's a pretty good part of the world...lol. It's a global crisis right now. Only nations like China, India, Venezuela and Iran are doing good. And none of them really have any good reasons to want to help us.


If Evergrande crashes, China's economy will take a huge hit. Good thing is that something like 95% of the $300+ BILLION dollars in debt is held internally in China by the people. People who lose a sizable portion of their life savings tend to not spend a lot of money for the next several years, thus hurting the overall economy. 

They owe $300+ BILLION, and couldn't even come up with $131 Million in September to make their debt payments. NOT a good sign. That payment was only *1/2,300* of what they owe.


----------



## RedSky (Sep 5, 2021)

C5GUY said:


> I know that all of us are preparing for an event that we feel will be the cause of TEOTWAWKI (The End Of The World As We Know It) but would like to get a good read on which event worries us the most. In some cases we might be preparing for more than one event but only vote for the one that you are the most concerned about. Mine is the breakdown of moral and civil fiber due to world economic failure. What's you biggest concern??


My worry is the "crumble" (but not a reference to the series "Sweet Tooth" which I like very much). By "crumble" I mean a slow dissolution where life becomes progressively harder, less rewarding, there are fewer routes to honorable advancement; no routes to merit-based prosperity, fewer job prospects but more debt pressures for our selves and our kids until we're all slaves and we never had a clear opportunity to fight back against any one defined adversary. No end in sight for the foreseeable future (lifetimes), something like Venuzuela everywhere; a new dark age. Not exciting, not adventuresome, but morally and spiritually crushing. In other words pretty much what we see around us right now.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m prepping for when the rich inherit the world. I’ve got six Conex containers full of grey poupon.
They are gonna PAY!


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Old post, but looks like we’re about to experience “all of the above”.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*I mean a slow dissolution where life becomes progressively harder, less rewarding.*

Well, *RedSky*, your post got me thinking. Lots of people view "the end of days" in one large, dynamic social loss. Even at my age I never thought that "change" would be anything else but one act of total destruction. But then, I looked at my own changes--a new knife here, more ammunition there--and it was clear my movements were in "the slow" category, as well.

Where it really stuck for me was just watching my wife drive away to check on her mother and maybe stop for gas. Something 'clicked' for me and I found that rambling around a huge house with no positive, alternative opinions on actions had nothing to do with cases of wooden matches, reloading materials and knives to sharpen. Knowledge and "balance" is needed human trait.

Think of the circumstances for yourself. The last of the marauders are dead or have moved across the state, you have untold gallons of pure water, boxes of perfect stainless nails, sharp knives that never rust and ammunition with little or no logical use. In other words, you are an adult and you still want your "mommy.' Oh, you can rebuild a firearm in your sleep but you cannot get a grip on your own realizations.

I thought again about your comment on *slow dissolution*. An empty room, no voices except for your own, and a metric ton of dried food you might never live to eat. Your position really hit me!


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

BennyMG1 said:


> Old post, but looks like we’re about to experience “all of the above”.


It's very good chance you could see all the above but mine is on same track grid down is top because it can cause all the above no power means no water means supply chain goes down,no sewer .people wont work ,people die in hospitals and retirement homes people on deyalsst machines and people that critical life saving medicines.and like you said all tu he above is happening now just x by 100.i try and I think lot of people on here try to but no one isnt totally ready or will ever be


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

bsemler said:


> It's very good chance you could see all the above but mine is on same track grid down is top because it can cause all the above no power means no water means supply chain goes down,no sewer .people wont work ,people die in hospitals and retirement homes people on deyalsst machines and people that critical life saving medicines.and like you said all tu he above is happening now just x by 100.i try and I think lot of people on here try to but no one isnt totally ready or will ever be


IMHO: Unless you already live TOTALLY AND COMPLETELY off grid on your own land that’s completely paid for and have a substantial buffer around you, one is never completely ready for what’s to come. I’ve been preparing for years and am nowhere close to where I want to be. There’s an abundance of projects to always work on.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Preparing for the big earthquake here in S. California, that seems to out of vogue these days but that’s what I am doing.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Grim (Nov 24, 2021)

I prepare for a europe wide blackout.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*I prepare for a europe wide blackout.*

I'm not sure how to take your response, ha-ha. Like most Americans I'm supposed to be tickled pink that Europe did something, like, found another country with yet again a new language or some other costume for their military. Considering this time of the year, hasn't Europe created yet another tiny automobile with a stick-shift transmission based on the metric system?


----------



## markwright2077882772 (Nov 26, 2021)

I am pretty sure that a group of left leaning bigfoot creatures will take over the pharmaceutical industry and force the unprepared to harvest poppies for them

ok, that was a joke... read the bible - that is why I prepare


----------



## bsemler (Mar 6, 2018)

I try to prep for everything that would undermine my way of life national black out ,grid down,economic collapse etc it doesn't matter


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We started prepping for Y2K.
Been prepping, farming, raising livestock ever since.

Made it thru the Great Recession, made it thru Obama, and we'll make it thru Biden.
If you do not measure your food stocks by how many YEARS they will last, you may be in trouble in a while.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Mine is a Breakdown of power grids and resulting chaos due to EMP pulses driven by breakdown a moral and civil fiber due to world economic failure because of a breakdown of law and order resulting from ethic or political unrest and...well not so much on the asteroids and solar heating stuff


----------



## Goin Home (Aug 15, 2021)

> What Are You Really Prepping For??


Getting ready (and staying ready) to meet Jesus, the One Who decides who gets to go with Him, and who burns in hell due to rejecting Him.

This is the MOST important preparation of all.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Since this was resurrected: I'm preparing for a natural disaster and law and order breaking down, we live in a farming area but we have two large cities with lots of scumbags within 20 miles that might figure farms have a good amount of food tucked away.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We are prepping for Ezekiel's War.and hopefully the ammo will hold out till Jesus shows back up. Unless we happen to get Raptured..which as we know some folks dont beleive in. 





Bible Writer -- Revelation Study: Ezekiel's War (Ch. 38-39)


The Jewish prophet Ezekiel describes nuclear war between Israel and some of its Muslim neighbors. Who are these neighbors and when does the battle happen?



www.biblewriter.com


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

bigwheel said:


> We are prepping for Ezekiel's War.and hopefully the ammo will hold out till Jesus shows back up. Unless we happen to get Raptured..which as we know some folks dont beleive in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If you have read the Bible...that is why i prep

Because Christians will go through Satan's tribulation
a days wages for a loaf of bread


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I doubt we will have a worldwide EMP... if so there would be no way EVERYBODY could see the 2 witnesses laying dead in Jerusalem


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

LetsGo said:


> I do.





LetsGo said:


> I do.


Howdy Brother!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> If you have read the Bible...that is why i prep
> 
> Because Christians will go through Satan's tribulation
> a days wages for a loaf of bread


Sure could be. As former old Boy Scouts we are praying for Pre Trib Rapture and stocking food and ammo in case God has different eschatology in mind..such as mid..post or none at all. I think its an issue that is good to study and make an informed decision about but cant envision a person who gets it wrong is going to hell. Those are the only issues I try to engage in on Biblical or Denominaltional doctrines and dogmas. Saves a lot of drama when arguing with Church of Christ folks lol.


----------



## FloridaScamp (Dec 23, 2021)

The average age of an empire? A mere 250 years..... so if you do historical research, empires/dynasties/dominant countries last on average 250 years. Generally it's economic and internal fighting that take most down, Roman empire is a great example. Charles Hugh Smith (contrarian for sure) has some depressing outlooks but reality is a bitch sometimes: charles hugh smith-Weblog and Essays


----------

